# 2 free Clown Loach to good home (Phoenix, AZ - East Valley)



## kangy

I hope someone on here is in the greater Phoenix area (preferably east valley unless you want to travel or meet somewhere). I adopted two beautiful clown loaches about 3-4" long from someone who was tearing down their tall 30 gallon tank. I only have a 29 gallon tank but felt so bad for them, he didn't know what to do with them, has been neglecting his tank for some time, and was just going to "discard" them.

They've been in my 29 gallon for 3 weeks now, no sign of illness, they are eating fine, and hyper as a 2 year old. They have buddied up with my cory's and are very entertaining to watch. I would love to keep them but don't feel right about it, my tank is just to small for them to be happy in. I want to find them a good home so anyone with a large enough tank that wants them they are yours free as long as you promise to treat them well 

I haven't the first clue on how to ship them so local is preferred unless you want to pickup the postage and provide detailed instructions. I've checked with the Petco and Petsmart in the area and would really rather not send them there. The LFS said they don't have enough room right now (hogwash).


----------



## GwenInNM

kangy said:


> I hope someone on here is in the greater Phoenix area (preferably east valley unless you want to travel or meet somewhere). I adopted two beautiful clown loaches about 3-4" long from someone who was tearing down their tall 30 gallon tank. I only have a 29 gallon tank but felt so bad for them, he didn't know what to do with them, has been neglecting his tank for some time, and was just going to "discard" them.
> 
> They've been in my 29 gallon for 3 weeks now, no sign of illness, they are eating fine, and hyper as a 2 year old. They have buddied up with my cory's and are very entertaining to watch. I would love to keep them but don't feel right about it, my tank is just to small for them to be happy in. I want to find them a good home so anyone with a large enough tank that wants them they are yours free as long as you promise to treat them well
> 
> I haven't the first clue on how to ship them so local is preferred unless you want to pickup the postage and provide detailed instructions. I've checked with the Petco and Petsmart in the area and would really rather not send them there. The LFS said they don't have enough room right now (hogwash).



Good for you! Nice you want to put them in a great home. If no one replies here, I'd suggest you post on Craigslist. Have the person respond with information on the size of their tank, tankmates, water parameters etc., and ideally ask them to send you a picture of their set up. A serious person who knows how big these fish get and what they need should have no problem doing this, and you'll know they aren't just taking them because they are "free" and putting them in a 10 gallon, or something. You should also try to find someone who already has some of these fish, and can take more, because they are happiest in a school. Best of luck! 

Gwen


----------



## kangy

Well the scouring the web, posting classifeds, and leaving flyers at all the pet stores in the area paid off. I got a call this morning from someone with a 50g who had a single clown loach that adopted them. I still would of preferred someone with a larger tank but 50 is better than my 29 and now they are in a group of three. They were not easy to catch and I was kind of sad to see them go, my daughter threw a fit saying "no no Nemo don't go!" lol They promised we could come visit, I did get attached to the "little" buggers


----------



## GwenInNM

kangy said:


> Well the scouring the web, posting classifeds, and leaving flyers at all the pet stores in the area paid off. I got a call this morning from someone with a 50g who had a single clown loach that adopted them. I still would of preferred someone with a larger tank but 50 is better than my 29 and now they are in a group of three. They were not easy to catch and I was kind of sad to see them go, my daughter threw a fit saying "no no Nemo don't go!" lol They promised we could come visit, I did get attached to the "little" buggers



It's sad saying bye to pets :-( I hope they have a good home. Better that the "one" now has some friends. Perhaps the people will upgrade one day. Strange it was that difficult to find them a home. I think they are great fish.

Gwen


----------



## Romad

Glad to hear they got adopted. It sounds like they'll do great in their new home with their new buddies


----------



## randallrollingsr

GwenInNM said:


> Good for you! Nice you want to put them in a great home. If no one replies here, I'd suggest you post on Craigslist. Have the person respond with information on the size of their tank, tankmates, water parameters etc., and ideally ask them to send you a picture of their set up. A serious person who knows how big these fish get and what they need should have no problem doing this, and you'll know they aren't just taking them because they are "free" and putting them in a 10 gallon, or something. You should also try to find someone who already has some of these fish, and can take more, because they are happiest in a school. Best of luck!
> 
> Gwen


I'll take them if you still have them. 602-877-8638 text me.


----------

